
Ask HN: What do you do today that you wish was taught in your CS course? - nshntarora
Could be a specific technology, inter-personal skills, or a tool
======
sideshowmel
What I wish wasn't taught is Calculus. I suspect many people are drawn away
from Computer Science because of all the Math that's required. In my opinion,
people can comprehend Discrete Mathematics without having to pass four or five
advanced courses beforehand.

------
mveety
I wish I had a better math background, and I wish I was taught both the
importance of testing and how to write useful tests.

------
jimmyvalmer
Linear algebra and numerical methods.

------
brodouevencode
Start a project from scratch (more of the architecture side of things).

------
Doyniish
CI/CD

